# TV Shows of Yesteryear!?



## Grandi Floras (Mar 9, 2009)

*This is fun.....keep it going.......*

How many shows can we come up with that we *USED *to watch that are *NO LONGER ON TV? *

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!! 

*This should be fun and jog some memories. *

*Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.*

*Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.​*
1. Grandi Floras - Peticoat Junction


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2009)

TV Shows of Yesteryear!? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is fun.....keep it going.......

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV? 

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!! 

This should be fun and jog some memories. 

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.


Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.


1. Grandi Floras - Peticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 9, 2009)

*TV shows that we used to watch:*

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.


1. Grandi Floras - Peticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!

3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 9, 2009)

TV shows that we used to watch:

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.


1. Grandi Floras - Peticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!

3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 9, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Peticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!

3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel


----------



## Victim (Mar 9, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Peticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!

3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide


----------



## Mathias (Mar 9, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Peticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!

3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 9, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Peticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!

3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show

10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein

11. Spanky - Taxi


----------



## Victim (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi

12. Victim - Salvage One


----------



## BTB (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One

13. BTB - Maude


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2009)

This is fun.....keep it going.......

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV? 

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!! 

This should be fun and jog some memories. 

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.


Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard 

15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard 
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet

16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost _(Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)_


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 10, 2009)

TV Shows of Yesteryear:

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard 
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost _(Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)_

17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog


----------



## mango (Mar 10, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.


Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog 

*18. Three's Company*


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.


Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog 

18. Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog 
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files


----------



## moore2me (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog 
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.


Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog 
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show 

22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs


----------



## Spanky (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog 
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show 
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs

23. Spanky - Boomtown


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog 
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show 
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 11, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog 
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show 
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog 
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show 
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Hee Haw


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog 
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show 
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw

27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)


----------



## moore2me (Mar 11, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV? Add ONLY 1 and keep going!! This should be fun and jog some memories. Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show. Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound


----------



## great bear (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog 
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show 
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw

27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. great bear- The Odd Couple


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV? Add ONLY 1 and keep going!! This should be fun and jog some memories. Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show. Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
__________________


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear


----------



## MattB (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear 
32. MattB- Amazing Stories


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories

33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H


----------



## ecortez766 (Mar 11, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.


Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.
1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. Lavern and Shirley


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley

*37. RVGleason - The Monkees*


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Smushy - It Takes a Thief


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2009)

*How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.


Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.*

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits 
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)


----------



## Victim (Mar 12, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.


Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits 
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)

41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)


----------



## Spanky (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)

42. spanky - Hogan's Heros


----------



## moore2me (Mar 12, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.


Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits 
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)

42. Moore2me - STAR TREK  (The hardest loss of all the shows.)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)

43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)



-Uriel
__________________


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)

43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 12, 2009)

TV Shows of Yesteryear!? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is fun.....keep it going.......

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV? 

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!! 

This should be fun and jog some memories. 

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times

46. Surlysomething - The Waltons


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 12, 2009)

TV Shows of Yesteryear!? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is fun.....keep it going.......

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV? 

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!! 

This should be fun and jog some memories. 

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times

46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47, cinnamitch- Medical Center


----------



## Spanky (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center[/QUOTE]

48. spanky - Hogan's Heros

moore2me checked me into the boards 'round post #42. I didn't realize this was a full contact thread.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center[/quote]

48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)

50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family

51. TJC - I Love Lucy!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy! 
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")


----------



## ecortez766 (Mar 12, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.


Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.
1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy! 
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun


----------



## jeri carmichael (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.
1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy! 
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun 
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.


1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy! 
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun 
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car

55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.


1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy! 
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun 
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car

55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.


1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle

57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.


1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach

58. OneWickedWoman - The Mod Squad


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.


1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. OneWickedWoman - The Mod Squad

59. Surlysomething - Hill Street Blues


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.


1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. OneWickedWoman - The Mod Squad
59. Surlysomething - Hill Street Blues

60. WhiteHotRazor - The Great Space Coaster


----------



## Spanky (Mar 13, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. OneWickedWoman - The Mod Squad
59. Surlysomething - Hill Street Blues
60. WhiteHotRazor - The Great Space Coaster

61. spanky - McHale's Navy


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.


1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.


1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice---High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are *NO LONGER ON TV*?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.


Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap*(Reruns are still aired)*
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H *(Reruns are still aired)*
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)*(Reruns are still aired)*
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night 
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap(Reruns are still aired)
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H (Reruns are still aired)
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)(Reruns are still aired)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night 
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 13, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are *NO LONGER ON TV*?
> 
> Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!
> 
> ...


 
If you are only going to accept TV shows that no longer air even in reruns, almost half this list will have to be eliminated. 

I would let them stay and just specify that the shows listed can't be on first run TV, but that's only my opinion.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap(Reruns are still aired)
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H (Reruns are still aired)
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)(Reruns are still aired)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night 
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)

62. PamelaLois - Hazel (not in reruns now, either )


----------



## jeri carmichael (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap(Reruns are still aired)
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H (Reruns are still aired)
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)(Reruns are still aired)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night 
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel (not in reruns now, either )

63. jeri carmichael - Wanted: Dead or Alive (starring Steve McQueen)


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 13, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are *NO LONGER ON TV*?
> 
> Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!
> 
> ...




You do realize that these shows aren't in re-runs everywhere, right? Seriously. :doh:
It's pretty lame when people micro-manage 'fun' threads.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap(Reruns are still aired)
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H (Reruns are still aired)
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)(Reruns are still aired)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel (not in reruns now, either )

63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock


----------



## Victim (Mar 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap(Reruns are still aired)
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H (Reruns are still aired)
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)(Reruns are still aired)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel (not in reruns now, either )
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock

64. Victim - Whiz Kids


----------



## moore2me (Mar 13, 2009)

Dear Grandi Floras,

I have to agree with Surly and others. A lot of these of old "jewels" of shows are on perpetual reruns. (One of the main reasons is the actors are getting little or no residuals due to poor contracts.) 

Another factoid, I have Direct TV and get over a hundred stations. There are always reruns of old shows on. Many you have not marked in red or blue are on rerun on Direct TV. There is no way you can keep up with all of them. (By the way, Green Acres is on every day - TV Land 3 PM Central Time.) And to make it even more complicated, now we have TV on demand. You can order your own shows. Try keeping up with those reruns. (Not possible.)

This game has been played for a couple of years on other computer boards and they almost always *mean shows that are not making any new episodes.* My girlfriend told me about this game a year ago and suggested I play it. Those were the rules they operated under.


----------



## BTB (Mar 14, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap(Reruns are still aired)
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H (Reruns are still aired)
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)(Reruns are still aired)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel (not in reruns now, either )
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids

65.BTB - Muppets tonight


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 14, 2009)

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap(Reruns are still aired)
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H (Reruns are still aired)
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows.)(Reruns are still aired)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel (not in reruns now, either )
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65.BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel 
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 14, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel 
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list) 
__________________


----------



## Victim (Mar 14, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel 
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)

70. Victim - Misfits of Science


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to thing of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel 
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)

70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71.Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel 
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71.Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 14, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71.Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters

73. TJC - Here Come The Brides (LOVED Bobby Sherman!)


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 14, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71.Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides (LOVED Bobby Sherman!)

74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 15, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26 Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71.Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides 
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends

75. TJC - St. Elsewhere


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides 
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere 
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King


----------



## mel (Mar 15, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides 
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere 
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster


----------



## moore2me (Mar 15, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster

78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 15, 2009)

How many shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver

79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier


----------



## Victim (Mar 15, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier

80. Victim - F Troop


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier

80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O


----------



## ladle (Mar 15, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O

82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)


----------



## Victim (Mar 15, 2009)

V is being remade as well.


----------



## ladle (Mar 15, 2009)

Victim said:


> V is being remade as well.



HOLY Shit....I cannot wait
Was my favourite show as a kid
(wonder how many times I wet the bed after staying up late to watch it!)


----------



## Victim (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm awaiting AMC/BBC's remake of The Prisoner. 

But Dollhouse is already here, and Joss Whedon is still a effin' genius!


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 15, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)

83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)

83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones

84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 16, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]

86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train


----------



## Starman73 (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch


----------



## Chode McBlob (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show

91. TJC - Nurse


----------



## moore2me (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse

92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)

93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus


----------



## Victim (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus

94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 17, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus

94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)
95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 17, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus
94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)

95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)
96. Your Plump Princess - MacGyver [ _*Swoon*_ ]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus
94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)
95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)
96. Your Plump Princess - MacGyver [ *Swoon* ]
97. Grandi Floras - Mr. Ed


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 17, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding your name first and then the entry below the previous one.

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus
94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)
95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)
96. Your Plump Princess - MacGyver [ *Swoon* ]
97. Grandi Floras - Mr. Ed
98. Sugar and Spice---Kojak


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 17, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus
94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)
95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)
96. Your Plump Princess - MacGyver [ *Swoon* ]
97. Grandi Floras - Mr. Ed
98. Sugar and Spice---Kojak
*99. Admiral_Snackbar - Greatest American Hero*


----------



## Chode McBlob (Mar 17, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus
94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)
95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)
96. Your Plump Princess - MacGyver [ *Swoon* ]
97. Grandi Floras - Mr. Ed
98. Sugar and Spice---Kojak
99. Admiral_Snackbar - Greatest American Hero
100. Chode McBlob - The Twighlight Zone


----------



## Victim (Mar 17, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus
94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)
95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)
96. Your Plump Princess - MacGyver [ *Swoon* ]
97. Grandi Floras - Mr. Ed
98. Sugar and Spice---Kojak
99. Admiral_Snackbar - Greatest American Hero
100. Chode McBlob - The Twighlight Zone

101. Victim - Mann and Machine


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 17, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus
94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)
95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)
96. Your Plump Princess - MacGyver [ *Swoon* ]
97. Grandi Floras - Mr. Ed
98. Sugar and Spice---Kojak
99. Admiral_Snackbar - Greatest American Hero
100. Chode McBlob - The Twighlight Zone
101. Victim - Mann and Machine

102. Soleil3313 - Punky Brewster!!


----------



## LadyFae (Mar 17, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus
94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)
95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)
96. Your Plump Princess - MacGyver [ *Swoon* ]
97. Grandi Floras - Mr. Ed
98. Sugar and Spice---Kojak
99. Admiral_Snackbar - Greatest American Hero
100. Chode McBlob - The Twighlight Zone
101. Victim - Mann and Machine
102. Punky Brewster!!
103. LadyFae-- Who's The Boss


----------



## Spanky (Mar 18, 2009)

...............................


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 18, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus
94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)
95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)
96. Your Plump Princess - MacGyver [ *Swoon* ]
97. Grandi Floras - Mr. Ed
98. Sugar and Spice---Kojak
99. Admiral_Snackbar - Greatest American Hero
100. Chode McBlob - The Twighlight Zone
101. Victim - Mann and Machine
102. Punky Brewster!!
103. LadyFae-- Who's The Boss
104. tonynyc - The Soupy Sales Show


----------



## Spanky (Mar 18, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus
94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)
95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)
96. Your Plump Princess - MacGyver [ *Swoon* ]
97. Grandi Floras - Mr. Ed
98. Sugar and Spice---Kojak
99. Admiral_Snackbar - Greatest American Hero
100. Chode McBlob - The Twighlight Zone
101. Victim - Mann and Machine
102. Punky Brewster!!
103. LadyFae-- Who's The Boss
104. tonynyc - The Soupy Sales Show

105. spanky - Mister Rogers' Neighborhood


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 18, 2009)

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus
94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)
95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)
96. Your Plump Princess - MacGyver [ *Swoon* ]
97. Grandi Floras - Mr. Ed
98. Sugar and Spice---Kojak
99. Admiral_Snackbar - Greatest American Hero
100. Chode McBlob - The Twighlight Zone
101. Victim - Mann and Machine
102. Punky Brewster!!
103. LadyFae-- Who's The Boss
104. tonynyc - The Soupy Sales Show

105. spanky - Mister Rogers' Neighborhood
106. Your Plump Princess - The Funky Phantom


----------



## moore2me (Mar 18, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus
94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)
95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)
96. Your Plump Princess - MacGyver [ *Swoon* ]
97. Grandi Floras - Mr. Ed
98. Sugar and Spice---Kojak
99. Admiral_Snackbar - Greatest American Hero
100. Chode McBlob - The Twighlight Zone
101. Victim - Mann and Machine
102. Punky Brewster!!
103. LadyFae-- Who's The Boss
104. tonynyc - The Soupy Sales Show
105. spanky - Mister Rogers' Neighborhood

106. Moore2me -Lassie


----------



## moore2me (Mar 18, 2009)

Question - Is there a way to shorten these posts on this thread. It's getting too long and it's starting to "weird" out my pitiful little computer's brain? The last couple of times I tried to copy, paste and/or edit I had trouble.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 18, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Question - Is there a way to shorten these posts on this thread. It's getting too long and it's starting to "weird" out my pitiful little computer's brain? The last couple of times I tried to copy, paste and/or edit I had trouble.


 
Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Sledgehammer, Cagney & Lacey, M*A*S*H, Laverne & Shirley, The Monkees, Square Pegs, Banana Splits, Knight Rider, Babes, Star Trek, Barney Miller, High Mountain Rangers, Good Times, Waltons, Medical Center, Hogan's Heroes, Zorro, Partridge Family, I Love Lucy, He & She, The Flying Nun, My Mother the Car, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Honeymooners, In the Heat of the Night, Green Acres, Rawhide, Hazel, Fraggle Rock, Whiz Kids, Muppets Tonight, Captain Kangaroo, Rifleman, Naked City, Misfits of Science, Streets of San Francisco, The Munsters, Here Come the Brides, Garfield Goose, St. Elsewhere, Sky King, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Leave it to Beaver, Frasier, F-Troop, Hawaii 5-0, V, Barnaby Jones, Jake & the Fatman, HR Pufnstuf, Wagon Train, Goodies, Starsky & Hutch, Outer Limits, Flip Wilson, Nurse, Dallas, Bozo's Circus, Automan, Superman, McGuyver, Mr. Ed, Kojak, Greatest American Hero, Twilight Zone, Mann & Machine, Punky Brewster, Who's The Boss, Soupy Sales, Mr. Rogers, Lassie

107. PamelaLois - The Brady Bunch


----------



## moore2me (Mar 18, 2009)

Pamelalois,

You are so smart! That works fine. Thanks!


----------



## moore2me (Mar 18, 2009)

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Sledgehammer, Cagney & Lacey, M*A*S*H, Laverne & Shirley, The Monkees, Square Pegs, Banana Splits, Knight Rider, Babes, Star Trek, Barney Miller, High Mountain Rangers, Good Times, Waltons, Medical Center, Hogan's Heroes, Zorro, Partridge Family, I Love Lucy, He & She, The Flying Nun, My Mother the Car, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Honeymooners, In the Heat of the Night, Green Acres, Rawhide, Hazel, Fraggle Rock, Whiz Kids, Muppets Tonight, Captain Kangaroo, Rifleman, Naked City, Misfits of Science, Streets of San Francisco, The Munsters, Here Come the Brides, Garfield Goose, St. Elsewhere, Sky King, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Leave it to Beaver, Frasier, F-Troop, Hawaii 5-0, V, Barnaby Jones, Jake & the Fatman, HR Pufnstuf, Wagon Train, Goodies, Starsky & Hutch, Outer Limits, Flip Wilson, Nurse, Dallas, Bozo's Circus, Automan, Superman, McGuyver, Mr. Ed, Kojak, Greatest American Hero, Twilight Zone, Mann & Machine, Punky Brewster, Who's The Boss, Soupy Sales, Mr. Rogers, Lassie, The Brady Bunch,

108. Moore2me - Flipper.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

*Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.*

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Sledgehammer, Cagney & Lacey, M*A*S*H, Laverne & Shirley, The Monkees, Square Pegs, Banana Splits, Knight Rider, Babes, Star Trek, Barney Miller, High Mountain Rangers, Good Times, Waltons, Medical Center, Hogan's Heroes, Zorro, Partridge Family, I Love Lucy, He & She, The Flying Nun, My Mother the Car, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Honeymooners, In the Heat of the Night, Green Acres, Rawhide, Hazel, Fraggle Rock, Whiz Kids, Muppets Tonight, Captain Kangaroo, Rifleman, Naked City, Misfits of Science, Streets of San Francisco, The Munsters, Here Come the Brides, Garfield Goose, St. Elsewhere, Sky King, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Leave it to Beaver, Frasier, F-Troop, Hawaii 5-0, V, Barnaby Jones, Jake & the Fatman, HR Pufnstuf, Wagon Train, Goodies, Starsky & Hutch, Outer Limits, Flip Wilson, Nurse, Dallas, Bozo's Circus, Automan, Superman, McGuyver, Mr. Ed, Kojak, Greatest American Hero, Twilight Zone, Mann & Machine, Punky Brewster, Who's The Boss, Soupy Sales, Mr. Rogers, Lassie, The Brady Bunch, Flipper

109. Wonder Woman


----------



## Victim (Mar 18, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Sledgehammer, Cagney & Lacey, M*A*S*H, Laverne & Shirley, The Monkees, Square Pegs, Banana Splits, Knight Rider, Babes, Star Trek, Barney Miller, High Mountain Rangers, Good Times, Waltons, Medical Center, Hogan's Heroes, Zorro, Partridge Family, I Love Lucy, He & She, The Flying Nun, My Mother the Car, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Honeymooners, In the Heat of the Night, Green Acres, Rawhide, Hazel, Fraggle Rock, Whiz Kids, Muppets Tonight, Captain Kangaroo, Rifleman, Naked City, Misfits of Science, Streets of San Francisco, The Munsters, Here Come the Brides, Garfield Goose, St. Elsewhere, Sky King, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Leave it to Beaver, Frasier, F-Troop, Hawaii 5-0, V, Barnaby Jones, Jake & the Fatman, HR Pufnstuf, Wagon Train, Goodies, Starsky & Hutch, Outer Limits, Flip Wilson, Nurse, Dallas, Bozo's Circus, Automan, Superman, McGuyver, Mr. Ed, Kojak, Greatest American Hero, Twilight Zone, Mann & Machine, Punky Brewster, Who's The Boss, Soupy Sales, Mr. Rogers, Lassie, The Brady Bunch, Flipper, Wonder Woman


110. Small Wonder


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 18, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?
Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!
This should be fun and jog some memories.
Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.
Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Sledgehammer, Cagney & Lacey, M*A*S*H, Laverne & Shirley, The Monkees, Square Pegs, Banana Splits, Knight Rider, Babes, Star Trek, Barney Miller, High Mountain Rangers, Good Times, Waltons, Medical Center, Hogan's Heroes, Zorro, Partridge Family, I Love Lucy, He & She, The Flying Nun, My Mother the Car, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Honeymooners, In the Heat of the Night, Green Acres, Rawhide, Hazel, Fraggle Rock, Whiz Kids, Muppets Tonight, Captain Kangaroo, Rifleman, Naked City, Misfits of Science, Streets of San Francisco, The Munsters, Here Come the Brides, Garfield Goose, St. Elsewhere, Sky King, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Leave it to Beaver, Frasier, F-Troop, Hawaii 5-0, V, Barnaby Jones, Jake & the Fatman, HR Pufnstuf, Wagon Train, Goodies, Starsky & Hutch, Outer Limits, Flip Wilson, Nurse, Dallas, Bozo's Circus, Automan, Superman, McGuyver, Mr. Ed, Kojak, Greatest American Hero, Twilight Zone, Mann & Machine, Punky Brewster, Who's The Boss, Soupy Sales, Mr. Rogers, Lassie, The Brady Bunch, Flipper, Wonder Woman, Small Wonder

111. Star Trek Deep Space 9


----------



## Chode McBlob (Mar 18, 2009)

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Sledgehammer, Cagney & Lacey, M*A*S*H, Laverne & Shirley, The Monkees, Square Pegs, Banana Splits, Knight Rider, Babes, Star Trek, Barney Miller, High Mountain Rangers, Good Times, Waltons, Medical Center, Hogan's Heroes, Zorro, Partridge Family, I Love Lucy, He & She, The Flying Nun, My Mother the Car, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Honeymooners, In the Heat of the Night, Green Acres, Rawhide, Hazel, Fraggle Rock, Whiz Kids, Muppets Tonight, Captain Kangaroo, Rifleman, Naked City, Misfits of Science, Streets of San Francisco, The Munsters, Here Come the Brides, Garfield Goose, St. Elsewhere, Sky King, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Leave it to Beaver, Frasier, F-Troop, Hawaii 5-0, V, Barnaby Jones, Jake & the Fatman, HR Pufnstuf, Wagon Train, Goodies, Starsky & Hutch, Outer Limits, Flip Wilson, Nurse, Dallas, Bozo's Circus, Automan, Superman, McGuyver, Mr. Ed, Kojak, Greatest American Hero, Twilight Zone, Mann & Machine, Punky Brewster, Who's The Boss, Soupy Sales, Mr. Rogers, Lassie, The Brady Bunch, Flipper, Wonder Woman, Small Wonder

111. Star Trek Deep Space 9
112 - Combat
113 - The Rat Patrol
114 - Twelve O'clock High
115 - The Lone Ranger
116 - Have Gun Will Travel


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 18, 2009)

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Sledgehammer, Cagney & Lacey, M*A*S*H, Laverne & Shirley, The Monkees, Square Pegs, Banana Splits, Knight Rider, Babes, Star Trek, Barney Miller, High Mountain Rangers, Good Times, Waltons, Medical Center, Hogan's Heroes, Zorro, Partridge Family, I Love Lucy, He & She, The Flying Nun, My Mother the Car, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Honeymooners, In the Heat of the Night, Green Acres, Rawhide, Hazel, Fraggle Rock, Whiz Kids, Muppets Tonight, Captain Kangaroo, Rifleman, Naked City, Misfits of Science, Streets of San Francisco, The Munsters, Here Come the Brides, Garfield Goose, St. Elsewhere, Sky King, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Leave it to Beaver, Frasier, F-Troop, Hawaii 5-0, V, Barnaby Jones, Jake & the Fatman, HR Pufnstuf, Wagon Train, Goodies, Starsky & Hutch, Outer Limits, Flip Wilson, Nurse, Dallas, Bozo's Circus, Automan, Superman, McGuyver, Mr. Ed, Kojak, Greatest American Hero, Twilight Zone, Mann & Machine, Punky Brewster, Who's The Boss, Soupy Sales, Mr. Rogers, Lassie, The Brady Bunch, Flipper, Wonder Woman, Small Wonder, Star Trek Deep Space9, Combat, The Rat Patrol, Twelve O'clock High, The Lone Ranger

116 - Have Gun Will Travel

Have Gun Will Travel was #5 on the list, can you come up with another show? And remember, only one show per person per day so we can all have fun!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, *Have Gun Will Travel*, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Sledgehammer, Cagney & Lacey, M*A*S*H, Laverne & Shirley, The Monkees, Square Pegs, Banana Splits, Knight Rider, Babes, Star Trek, Barney Miller, High Mountain Rangers, Good Times, Waltons, Medical Center, Hogan's Heroes, Zorro, Partridge Family, I Love Lucy, He & She, The Flying Nun, My Mother the Car, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Honeymooners, In the Heat of the Night, Green Acres, Rawhide, Hazel, Fraggle Rock, Whiz Kids, Muppets Tonight, Captain Kangaroo, Rifleman, Naked City, Misfits of Science, Streets of San Francisco, The Munsters, Here Come the Brides, Garfield Goose, St. Elsewhere, Sky King, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Leave it to Beaver, Frasier, F-Troop, Hawaii 5-0, V, Barnaby Jones, Jake & the Fatman, HR Pufnstuf, Wagon Train, Goodies, Starsky & Hutch, Outer Limits, Flip Wilson, Nurse, Dallas, Bozo's Circus, Automan, Superman, McGuyver, Mr. Ed, Kojak, Greatest American Hero, Twilight Zone, Mann & Machine, Punky Brewster, Who's The Boss, Soupy Sales, Mr. Rogers, Lassie, The Brady Bunch, Flipper, Wonder Woman, Small Wonder, Star Trek Deep Space9, Combat, The Rat Patrol, Twelve O'clock High, The Lone Ranger

116. The Ed Sullivan Show


----------



## Victim (Mar 19, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.
 
Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Sledgehammer, Cagney & Lacey, M*A*S*H, Laverne & Shirley, The Monkees, Square Pegs, Banana Splits, Knight Rider, Babes, Star Trek, Barney Miller, High Mountain Rangers, Good Times, Waltons, Medical Center, Hogan's Heroes, Zorro, Partridge Family, I Love Lucy, He & She, The Flying Nun, My Mother the Car, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Honeymooners, In the Heat of the Night, Green Acres, Rawhide, Hazel, Fraggle Rock, Whiz Kids, Muppets Tonight, Captain Kangaroo, Rifleman, Naked City, Misfits of Science, Streets of San Francisco, The Munsters, Here Come the Brides, Garfield Goose, St. Elsewhere, Sky King, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Leave it to Beaver, Frasier, F-Troop, Hawaii 5-0, V, Barnaby Jones, Jake & the Fatman, HR Pufnstuf, Wagon Train, Goodies, Starsky & Hutch, Outer Limits, Flip Wilson, Nurse, Dallas, Bozo's Circus, Automan, Superman, McGuyver, Mr. Ed, Kojak, Greatest American Hero, Twilight Zone, Mann & Machine, Punky Brewster, Who's The Boss, Soupy Sales, Mr. Rogers, Lassie, The Brady Bunch, Flipper, Wonder Woman, Small Wonder, Star Trek Deep Space9, Combat, The Rat Patrol, Twelve O'clock High, The Lone Ranger, The Ed Sullivan Show

117. Logan's Run


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 19, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?
> 
> Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!
> 
> ...


 
Guess again


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 19, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?
Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!
This should be fun and jog some memories.
Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.
Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Sledgehammer, Cagney & Lacey, M*A*S*H, Laverne & Shirley, The Monkees, Square Pegs, Banana Splits, Knight Rider, Babes, Star Trek, Barney Miller, High Mountain Rangers, Good Times, Waltons, Medical Center, Hogan's Heroes, Zorro, Partridge Family, I Love Lucy, He & She, The Flying Nun, My Mother the Car, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Honeymooners, In the Heat of the Night, Green Acres, Rawhide, Hazel, Fraggle Rock, Whiz Kids, Muppets Tonight, Captain Kangaroo, Rifleman, Naked City, Misfits of Science, Streets of San Francisco, The Munsters, Here Come the Brides, Garfield Goose, St. Elsewhere, Sky King, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Leave it to Beaver, Frasier, F-Troop, Hawaii 5-0, V, Barnaby Jones, Jake & the Fatman, HR Pufnstuf, Wagon Train, Goodies, Starsky & Hutch, Outer Limits, Flip Wilson, Nurse, Dallas, Bozo's Circus, Automan, Superman, McGuyver, Mr. Ed, Kojak, Greatest American Hero, Twilight Zone, Mann & Machine, Punky Brewster, Who's The Boss, Soupy Sales, Mr. Rogers, Lassie, The Brady Bunch, Flipper, Wonder Woman, Small Wonder, Star Trek Deep Space9, Combat, The Rat Patrol, Twelve O'clock High, The Lone Ranger, Logan's Run

117. Are You Being Served


----------



## moore2me (Mar 19, 2009)

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Flip Wilson, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, Garfield Goose, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw, 

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, 

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Rawhide, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro. 

Next addition - Our Miss Brooks

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Since Pamela was nice enough to come up with a computer friendly list, I thought I would help make it easy to read. It is now alphabetized. I will try and re-alphabetize it every few days.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 19, 2009)

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Flip Wilson, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, Garfield Goose, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw, 

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, 

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Rawhide, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro. 



Next Addition - _*The Real Ghostbusters*_

[Underlined is the Last Addition, just so you know I put it up there..^^]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Sledgehammer, Cagney & Lacey, M*A*S*H, Laverne & Shirley, The Monkees, Square Pegs, Banana Splits, Knight Rider, Babes, Star Trek, Barney Miller, High Mountain Rangers, Good Times, Waltons, Medical Center, Hogan's Heroes, Zorro, Partridge Family, I Love Lucy, He & She, The Flying Nun, My Mother the Car, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Honeymooners, In the Heat of the Night, Green Acres, Rawhide, Hazel, Fraggle Rock, Whiz Kids, Muppets Tonight, Captain Kangaroo, Rifleman, Naked City, Misfits of Science, Streets of San Francisco, The Munsters, Here Come the Brides, Garfield Goose, St. Elsewhere, Sky King, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Leave it to Beaver, Frasier, F-Troop, Hawaii 5-0, V, Barnaby Jones, Jake & the Fatman, HR Pufnstuf, Wagon Train, Goodies, Starsky & Hutch, Outer Limits, Flip Wilson, Nurse, Dallas, Bozo's Circus, Automan, Superman, McGuyver, Mr. Ed, Kojak, Greatest American Hero, Twilight Zone, Mann & Machine, Punky Brewster, Who's The Boss, Soupy Sales, Mr. Rogers, Lassie, The Brady Bunch, Flipper,Wonder Woman,X-Files, Zorro, The Real Ghostbusters

Gentle Ben


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 20, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Sledgehammer, Cagney & Lacey, M*A*S*H, Laverne & Shirley, The Monkees, Square Pegs, Banana Splits, Knight Rider, Babes, Star Trek, Barney Miller, High Mountain Rangers, Good Times, Waltons, Medical Center, Hogan's Heroes, Zorro, Partridge Family, I Love Lucy, He & She, The Flying Nun, My Mother the Car, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Honeymooners, In the Heat of the Night, Green Acres, Rawhide, Hazel, Fraggle Rock, Whiz Kids, Muppets Tonight, Captain Kangaroo, Rifleman, Naked City, Misfits of Science, Streets of San Francisco, The Munsters, Here Come the Brides, Garfield Goose, St. Elsewhere, Sky King, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Leave it to Beaver, Frasier, F-Troop, Hawaii 5-0, V, Barnaby Jones, Jake & the Fatman, HR Pufnstuf, Wagon Train, Goodies, Starsky & Hutch, Outer Limits, Flip Wilson, Nurse, Dallas, Bozo's Circus, Automan, Superman, McGuyver, Mr. Ed, Kojak, Greatest American Hero, Twilight Zone, Mann & Machine, Punky Brewster, Who's The Boss, Soupy Sales, Mr. Rogers, Lassie, The Brady Bunch, Flipper,Wonder Woman,X-Files, Zorro, The Real Ghostbusters,Gentle Ben


*Next Addition: Barreta*


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Sledgehammer, Cagney & Lacey, M*A*S*H, Laverne & Shirley, The Monkees, Square Pegs, Banana Splits, Knight Rider, Babes, Star Trek, Barney Miller, High Mountain Rangers, Good Times, Waltons, Medical Center, Hogan's Heroes, Zorro, Partridge Family, I Love Lucy, He & She, The Flying Nun, My Mother the Car, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Honeymooners, In the Heat of the Night, Green Acres, Rawhide, Hazel, Fraggle Rock, Whiz Kids, Muppets Tonight, Captain Kangaroo, Rifleman, Naked City, Misfits of Science, Streets of San Francisco, The Munsters, Here Come the Brides, Garfield Goose, St. Elsewhere, Sky King, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Leave it to Beaver, Frasier, F-Troop, Hawaii 5-0, V, Barnaby Jones, Jake & the Fatman, HR Pufnstuf, Wagon Train, Goodies, Starsky & Hutch, Outer Limits, Flip Wilson, Nurse, Dallas, Bozo's Circus, Automan, Superman, McGuyver, Mr. Ed, Kojak, Greatest American Hero, Twilight Zone, Mann & Machine, Punky Brewster, Who's The Boss, Soupy Sales, Mr. Rogers, Lassie, The Brady Bunch, Flipper,Wonder Woman,X-Files, Zorro, The Real Ghostbusters,Gentle Ben, Baretta,

CHIPS


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Flip Wilson, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw, 

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, 

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro. 

123. PamelaLois - The Frugal Gourmet


----------



## moore2me (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Flip Wilson, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw, 

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, 

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro. 

124. Moore2me - Bonanza


----------



## Victim (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown,* Bonanza*,Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Flip Wilson, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw, 

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, 

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro. 

125. Victim - Quincy

I bolded the previous entry to show that I added it to the alphabetized list.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 21, 2009)

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza,Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Flip Wilson, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw, 

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, 

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap,*Quincy*, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro. 

126. Tonynyc - The Flash

I bolded the previous entry to show that I added it to the alphabetized list.
__________________


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.


Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served,Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza,Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Flip Wilson, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw, 

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, 

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap,Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro, The Flash

127. Sea Hunt


----------



## Victim (Mar 21, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.


Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served,Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza,Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Flip Wilson, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw, 

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, 

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap,Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, *Sea Hunt*, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro, The Flash

128. Wild Wild West


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 21, 2009)

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza,Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw, 

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, 

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, *Wild Wild West*, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro. 

129. PamelaLois - Family Ties

I bolded the previous entry to show that I added it to the alphabetized list.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 22, 2009)

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, *Family Ties*, Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

Dr. Kildare (Sigh! Young Richard Chamberlain, what a hearththrob. Too bad we didn't know he was gay.)


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 22, 2009)

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

Dr. Kildare (Sigh! Young Richard Chamberlain, what a hearththrob. Too bad we didn't know he was gay.)




*Farscape*


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Mar 22, 2009)

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs,Dr. Kildare,Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.



Sightings (God I miss that show)


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 22, 2009)

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs,Dr. Kildare,Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, *Sightings*, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

133. PamelaLois - The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis (WORK!!!!!)

(Yes, I am old, quit laughing)


----------



## Victim (Mar 22, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs,Dr. Kildare,Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, *The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis*, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

134. My Own Worst Enemy (recently deceased, but gone nonetheless)


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 23, 2009)

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs,Dr. Kildare,Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car,*My Own Worst Enemy*, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

135. Highway Patrol


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear,Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, 

Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs,Dr. Kildare,Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car,My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro, Highway Patrol 

136. The Adams Family


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 23, 2009)

Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs,Dr. Kildare,Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers,Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car,My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, *The Adams Family*,The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

137. "77 Sunset Strip"


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 23, 2009)

*77 Sunset Strip*, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs,Dr. Kildare,Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers,Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car,My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Addams Family,The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

138. PamelaLois - Peyton Place


----------



## Victim (Mar 23, 2009)

77 Sunset Strip, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs,Dr. Kildare,Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers,Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car,My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, *Peyton Place*, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Addams Family,The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

139. Lois and Clark


----------



## moore2me (Mar 23, 2009)

77 Sunset Strip, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dr. Kildare, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, *Lois and Clark*, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Peyton Place, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Addams Family,The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

140. Laugh-In (Sock it to me!)
__________________


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear,Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, 

Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs,Dr. Kildare,Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car,My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro, Highway Patrol, The Adams Family, Peyton Place, Lois and Clark, Laugh-In (Sock it to me!)

141. Welcome Back Kotter


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 24, 2009)

77 Sunset Strip, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dr. Kildare, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laugh-In, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, Lois and Clark, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Peyton Place, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Addams Family,The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, *Welcome Back Kotter, *Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

142. Chico and the Man


----------



## moore2me (Mar 24, 2009)

77 Sunset Strip, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, *Chico and the Man*, China Beach, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dr. Kildare, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape, The Flip Wilson Show, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laugh-In, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, Lois and Clark, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Peyton Place, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Addams Family,The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Welcome Back Kotter, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

143. Make Room For Daddy


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 24, 2009)

77 Sunset Strip, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, Chico and the Man, China Beach, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dr. Kildare, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape, The Flip Wilson Show, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laugh-In, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, Lois and Clark, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Peyton Place, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Addams Family,The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, *Make Room for Daddy*,The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Welcome Back Kotter, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

144. Captain Video & His Space Rangers (Grandaddy of all TV Sci Fi Shows)
Also one of the funniest skits on that Classic "Honeymooners" show


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 24, 2009)

77 Sunset Strip, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, Chico and the Man, China Beach, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dr. Kildare, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape, The Flip Wilson Show, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laugh-In, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, Lois and Clark, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Peyton Place, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Addams Family,The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, Make Room for Daddy,The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Welcome Back Kotter, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

144. Captain Video & His Space Rangers (Grandaddy of all TV Sci Fi Shows)
Also one of the funniest skits on that Classic "Honeymooners" show



*Monkey Magic*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear,Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, 

Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs,Dr. Kildare,Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car,My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, 

The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro, Highway Patrol, The Adams Family, Peyton Place, Lois and Clark, Laugh-In (Sock it to me!), Welcome Back Kotter, Chico and the Man, Make Room For Daddy, Captain Video & His Space Rangers, Monkey Magic

146. The Rat Patrol


----------



## Victim (Mar 25, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear,Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, 

Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs,Dr. Kildare,Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car,My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, 

The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, *The Rat Patrol*, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro, Highway Patrol, The Adams Family, Peyton Place, Lois and Clark, Laugh-In (Sock it to me!), Welcome Back Kotter, Chico and the Man, Make Room For Daddy, Captain Video & His Space Rangers, Monkey Magic

147. The Tracey Ulman Show


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 25, 2009)

77 Sunset Strip, The Addams Family, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, The Brady Bunch, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, Captain Video & His Space Rangers, Chico and the Man, China Beach, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dr. Kildare, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape, The Flip Wilson Show, The Flash, Flipper, The Flying Nun, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, The Frugal Gourmet, F-Troop, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, The Ghost & Mrs Muir, Gomer Pyle, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laugh-In, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, Lois and Clark, The Lone Ranger, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Make Room for Daddy, Mann & Machine, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, The Monkees, Monkey Magic, The Munsters

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Peyton Place, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, The Rat Patrol, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, The Rookies, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, Three's Company, *The Tracy Ulman Show*, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Welcome Back Kotter, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

148. Shindig


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

How many TV shows can we come up with that we USED to watch that are NO LONGER ON TV?

Add ONLY 1 and keep going!!

This should be fun and jog some memories.

Please, no repeats on the shows and please, only put one answer a day so as to allow others to think of a show.

Copy and paste the entire message adding the next number and your entry at the bottom.

Petticoat Junction, Emergency, Quantum Leap, Lancer, Have Gun Will Travel, Riptide, Jack & Bobby, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Ed Sullivan Show, Hilarious House of Frightenstein, Taxi, Salvage One, Maude, Dukes of Hazzard, Green Hornet, Land of the Lost, Family Dog, Three's Company, Magnum P.I., X-Files, Howdy Doody, Dinosaurs, Boomtown, The Ghost and Mrs Miur, Movin on, Hee Haw, Holmes and Yoyo, Huckleberry Hound, The Rookies, Dragnet, BJ and the Bear,Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, 

Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs,Dr. Kildare,Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape,Flip Wilson, The Flash, Flipper, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, F-Troop, The Frugal Gourmet, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, Gomer Pyle, China Beach, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Mann & Machine, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science,

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car,My Own Worst Enemy, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Brady Bunch, The Ed Sullivan Show, The Flying Nun, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, The Lone Ranger, 

The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, The Monkees, The Munsters, The Rat Patrol, The Rookies, Three's Company, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro, Highway Patrol, The Adams Family, Peyton Place, Lois and Clark, Laugh-In (Sock it to me!), Welcome Back Kotter, Chico and the Man, Make Room For Daddy, Captain Video & His Space Rangers, Monkey Magic, The Tracey Ulman Show, Shindig 

149. My Three Sons


----------



## moore2me (Mar 26, 2009)

77 Sunset Strip, The Addams Family, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, The Brady Bunch, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, Captain Video & His Space Rangers, Chico and the Man, China Beach, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dr. Kildare, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape, The Flip Wilson Show, The Flash, Flipper, The Flying Nun, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, The Frugal Gourmet, F-Troop, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, The Ghost & Mrs Muir, Gomer Pyle, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laugh-In, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, Lois and Clark, The Lone Ranger, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Make Room for Daddy, Mann & Machine, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, The Monkees, Monkey Magic, The Munsters

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, My Own Worst Enemy, *My Three Sons*, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Peyton Place, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, The Rat Patrol, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, The Rookies, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, *Shindig*, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, Three's Company, The Tracy Ulman Show, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Welcome Back Kotter, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

149. The Dating Game


----------



## Victim (Mar 26, 2009)

77 Sunset Strip, The Addams Family, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, The Brady Bunch, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, Captain Video & His Space Rangers, Chico and the Man, China Beach, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dr. Kildare, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape, The Flip Wilson Show, The Flash, Flipper, The Flying Nun, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, The Frugal Gourmet, F-Troop, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, The Ghost & Mrs Muir, Gomer Pyle, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laugh-In, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, Lois and Clark, The Lone Ranger, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Make Room for Daddy, Mann & Machine, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, The Monkees, Monkey Magic, The Munsters

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, My Own Worst Enemy, My Three Sons, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Peyton Place, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, The Rat Patrol, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, The Rookies, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Shindig, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, *The Dating Game*, Three's Company, The Tracy Ulman Show, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Welcome Back Kotter, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro.

150. Blossom


----------



## BTB (Mar 26, 2009)

77 Sunset Strip, The Addams Family, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Beretta, BJ and the Bear, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, The Brady Bunch, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, Captain Video & His Space Rangers, Chico and the Man, China Beach, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dr. Kildare, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape, The Flip Wilson Show, The Flash, Flipper, The Flying Nun, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, The Frugal Gourmet, F-Troop, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, The Ghost & Mrs Muir, Gomer Pyle, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laugh-In, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, Lois and Clark, The Lone Ranger, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Make Room for Daddy, Mann & Machine, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, The Monkees, Monkey Magic, The Munsters

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, My Own Worst Enemy, My Three Sons, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Peyton Place, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, The Rat Patrol, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, The Rookies, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Shindig, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Dating Game, Three's Company, The Tracy Ulman Show, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Welcome Back Kotter, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro, Blossom

151. Golden Girls


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 26, 2009)

77 Sunset Strip, The Addams Family, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Baretta, BJ and the Bear,Blossom, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, The Brady Bunch, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, Captain Video & His Space Rangers, Chico and the Man, China Beach, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dr. Kildare, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape, The Flip Wilson Show, The Flash, Flipper, The Flying Nun, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, The Frugal Gourmet, F-Troop, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, The Ghost & Mrs Muir,*Golden Girls *,Gomer Pyle, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laugh-In, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, Lois and Clark, The Lone Ranger, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Make Room for Daddy, Mann & Machine, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, The Monkees, Monkey Magic, The Munsters

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, My Own Worst Enemy, My Three Sons, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Peyton Place, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, The Rat Patrol, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, The Rookies, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Shindig, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Dating Game, Three's Company, The Tracy Ulman Show, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Welcome Back Kotter, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro, 

152. Peter Gunn


----------



## sEcks Factor (Mar 27, 2009)

77 Sunset Strip, The Addams Family, Amazing Stories, Are You Being Served? , Automan, Babes, Banana Splits, Barnaby Jones, Barney Miller, Baretta, BJ and the Bear,Blossom, Boomtown, Bonanza, Bozo's Circus, The Brady Bunch, Cagney & Lacey, Captain Kangaroo, Captain Video & His Space Rangers, Chico and the Man, China Beach, CHiPs, Combat, Dallas, Dinosaurs, Dr. Kildare, Dragnet, Dukes of Hazzard, Ed Sullivan Show, Emergency, Family Dog, Family Ties, Farscape, The Flip Wilson Show, The Flash, Flipper, The Flying Nun, Fraggle Rock, Frasier, The Frugal Gourmet, F-Troop, Garfield Goose, Gentle Ben, The Ghost & Mrs Muir,Golden Girls ,Gomer Pyle, Good Times, Goodies, Greatest American Hero, Green Acres, Green Hornet, Have Gun Will Travel, Hawaii 5-0, Hazel, He & She, Hee Haw,

Here Come the Brides, High Mountain Rangers, Highway Patrol, Hilarious, Hogan's Heroes, Holmes and Yoyo, Honeymooners, House of Frightenstein, Howdy Doody, HR Pufnstuf, Huckleberry Hound, I Love Lucy, In the Heat of the Night, Jack & Bobby, Jake & the Fatman, Knight Rider, Kojak, Lancer, Land of the Lost, Lassie, Laugh-In, Laverne & Shirley, Leave it to Beaver, Little House on the Prairie, Logans Run, Lois and Clark, The Lone Ranger, M*A*S*H, Magnum P.I., Make Room for Daddy, Mann & Machine, The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Maude, McGuyver, Medical Center, Misfits of Science, The Monkees, Monkey Magic, The Munsters

Movin on, Mr. Ed, Mr. Rogers, Muppets Tonight, My Mother the Car, My Own Worst Enemy, My Three Sons, Naked City, Nurse, Our Miss Brooks, Outer Limits, Partridge Family, Petticoat Junction, Peyton Place, Punky Brewster, Quantum Leap, Quincy, The Rat Patrol, Rawhide, The Real Ghostbusters, Rifleman, Riptide, The Rookies, Salvage One, Sea Hunt, Shindig, Sightings, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Sky King, Sledgehammer, Small Wonder, Soupy Sales, Square Pegs, St. Elsewhere, Star Trek Deep Space9, Star Trek, Starsky & Hutch, Streets of San Francisco, Superman, Taxi, The Dating Game, Three's Company, The Tracy Ulman Show, Twelve O'clock High, Twilight Zone, V, Wagon Train, Waltons, Welcome Back Kotter, Whiz Kids, Who's The Boss?, Wild Wild West, Wonder Woman, X-Files, Zorro, *Peter Gunn*

153. That's Incredible (remember that one?)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

I am done with this one, it is too confusing and not posted right...... People are not posting the entire message or the entrys correctly.....


----------



## Finder (Jul 9, 2009)

Quoting from the last post done per original instructions:

1. Grandi Floras - Petticoat Junction
2. sugar and spice - Emergency!
3. PamelaLois - Quantum Leap
4. cinnamitch- Lancer
5. tonynyc - Have Gun Will Travel
6. victim - Riptide
7. Mathias- Jack and Bobby
8. DeniseW- The Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Wayne Zitkus - The Ed Sullivan Show
10. FreeThinker - The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein
11. Spanky - Taxi
12. Victim - Salvage One
13. BTB - Maude
14. BBW Betty -The Dukes of Hazzard
15. Grandi Floras - The Green Hornet
16. Flyin Lilac - Land of the Lost (Lost Lost Lost Lost ...)
17. PamelaLois - The Family Dog
18. mango - Three's Company
19. Sugar and Spice--Magnum P.I.
20. spanky - X-Files
21. Moore2me - The Howdy Doody Show
22. Grandi Floras - Dinosaurs
23. Spanky - Boomtown
24. D_A_Bunny - The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
25. cinnamitch- Movin On
26. Chocolate Desire - Hee Haw
27. Victim - Holmes and YoYo (OK, just how many here remember THAT one...)
28. Moore2me - Huckleberry Hound
29. sugar and spice--The Rookies
30. tonynyc - Dragnet
31. BBW Betty - BJ and the Bear
32. MattB- Amazing Stories
33. WhiteHotRazor - Sledge Hammer!
34. Ruby Ripples - Cagney & Lacey
35. PamelaLois - M*A*S*H
36. ecortez766 - Lavern and Shirley
37. RVGleason - The Monkees
38. Supermishe - Square Pegs (square pegs, square, square pegs! LOL
39. Ruby Ripples - The Banana Splits
40. Grandi Floras - Night Rider (not the new one)
41. Victim - Babes (surprised this didn't make it here sooner)
42. Moore2me - STAR TREK (The hardest loss of all the shows)
43. Uriel - Barney Miller (A true show before it's Time)
44. sugar and spice - High Mountain Rangers
45. ThatFatGirl - Good Times
46. Surlysomething - The Waltons
47. cinnamitch- Medical Center
48. spanky - Hogan's Heros
49. tonynyc - Zorro (Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams)
50. PamelaLois - The Partridge Family
51. TJC - I Love Lucy!
52. He & She (1967 sitcom starring Richard Benjamin, Paula Prentice, and Jack Cassidy - prototype of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show")
53. ecortez- The flying nun
54. jeri carmichael - My Mother The Car
55. Surlysomething - Little House on the Prairie
56. tonynyc- Gomer Pyle
57. WhiteHotRazor - China Beach
58. Wayne Zitkus - The Honeymooners
59. sugar and spice--In The Heat Of The Night
60. Grandi Floras - Green Acres
61. tonynyc - Rawhide ( Great show gave Clint Eastwood his big break)
62. PamelaLois - Hazel
63. WhiteHotRazor - Fraggle Rock
64. Victim - Whiz Kids
65. BTB - Muppets tonight
66. BBW Betty -- Captain Kangaroo
67. Grandi Floras - The Rifleman
69. tonynyc - Naked City ( great gritty cop show of the early 1960's seems appropiate to list)
70. Victim - Misfits of Science
71. Sugar and Spice-- The Streets Of San Francisco
72. Adamantoise - The Munsters
73. TJC - Here Come The Brides
74. PamelaLois - Garfield Goose and Friends
75. TJC - St. Elsewhere
76. Grandi Floras - Sky King
77. Mel--- Sigmund and the Sea Monster
78. Moore2me - Leave It To Beaver
79. Blackjack_Jeeves - Frasier
80. Victim - F Troop
81. Sugar and Spice--Hawaii Five O
82. Ladle--V (the mini series...with those alien reptiles...amazing)
83. PamelaLois - Barnaby Jones
84. tonynyc- Jake & The Fatman
85. Your Plump Princess - H.R. Pufnstuf [Who's yer friend when things get rough? XD ]
86. Grandi Floras -Wagon Train
87. Starman73 - The Goodies
88. Sugar and Spice--Starsky and Hutch
89. Chode McBlob - The Outer Limits
90. tonynyc - The Flip Wilson Show
91. TJC - Nurse
92. Moore2me - Dallas (I shot JR)
93. PamelaLois - Bozo's Circus
94. Victim - Automan (can you tell I'm picking all the geeky ones?)
95. tonynyc - The Adventures of Superman ( the classic tv show that starred the Late George Reeves)
96. Your Plump Princess - MacGyver [ *Swoon* ]
97. Grandi Floras - Mr. Ed
98. Sugar and Spice---Kojak
99. Admiral_Snackbar - Greatest American Hero
100. Chode McBlob - The Twighlight Zone
101. Victim - Mann and Machine
102. Punky Brewster!!
103. LadyFae-- Who's The Boss
104. tonynyc - The Soupy Sales Show
105. spanky - Mister Rogers' Neighborhood
106. Moore2me -Lassie

and

107. Finder - Wizards and Warriors


----------

